# 20 Hour Reserve Firearm Training Program



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA) in conjunction with the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) are sponsoring a 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program.

Classes will be held in the Central MA area on Friday April 27th from 6PM - 10PM, Saturdays April 28th and May 5th from 8AM - 5PM.

Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Space is still available in this class.

Please register by April 16, 2012 if you are interested.

Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org


----------

